# The Eclectic Energies Test



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Type 8_ - 12_
Type 7_ - 9.7_
Type 4_ - 8.7_
Type 5_ - 7.3_
Type 3_ - 7.3_
Type 9_ - 6.7_
Type 1_ - 6_
Type 2_ - 5.7_

_Wing 8w7 - 16.9_
_Wing 7w8 - 15.7_
_Wing 8w9 - 15.4_
_Wing 9w8 - 12.7_
_Wing 4w3 - 12.4_
_Wing 4w5 - 12.4_
_Wing 3w4 - 11.7_
_Wing 5w4 - 11.7_
_Wing 3w2 - 10.2_
_Wing 7w6 - 10.1_
_Wing 9w1 - 9.7_
_Wing 2w3 - 9.4_
_Wing 1w9 - 9.4_
_Wing 1w2 - 8.9_
_Wing 2w1 - 8.7_
_Wing 5w6 - 7.7_


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

My new results.

You are most likely a type 5 or 7.
Taking wings into account, you seem to be a 5w4 or 7 with balanced wings.

Type 5 - 10.8
Type 7 - 10.8
Type 4 - 10.7
Type 8 - 10.1
Type 6 - 10.1
Type 9 - 9.7
Type 3 - 8
Type 1 - 6.7

Wing 5w4 - 15.1
Wing 7w6 - 14.9
Wing 4w3 - 14.7
Wing 7w8 - 14.6
Wing 4w5 - 14.1
Wing 6w7 - 13.7
Wing 9w8 - 13.6
Wing 3w4 - 13.4
Wing 8w7 - 13.1
Wing 9w1 - 13.1
Wing 5w6 - 12.9
Wing 6w5 - 12.7
Wing 8w9 - 12.6
Wing 1w9 - 11.6
Wing 3w2 - 8.9
Wing 1w2 - 7.6



You are most likely a type 5 (the Investigator) with 4 wing

Sexual variant


Type 5 SX
Type 1 SX
Type 4 SO
Type 9 SX
Type 3 SX
Type 6 SP
Type 8 SX
Type 7 SP
Type 2 SP


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

You are most likely a type 7.

Taking wings into account, you seem to be a 7w8.

Type 7 - 12.7
Type 4 - 10
Type 8 - 9.3
Type 3 - 8.7
Type 9 - 7.3
Type 6 - 5.3

Wing 7w8 - 17.4
Wing 8w7 - 15.7
Wing 7w6 - 15.4
Wing 4w3 - 14.4
Wing 3w4 - 13.7
Wing 8w9 - 13
Wing 4w5 - 12
Wing 9w8 - 12
Wing 6w7 - 11.7
Wing 3w2 - 11.4
Wing 9w1 - 8.2
Wing 6w5 - 7.3

Type 7 SO


Type 3 SO


Type 2 SX


Type 8 SO


Type 4 SX


Type 6 SX


Type 9 SX


Type 1 SO


Type 5 SX

Interesting...

I've been going back and forth between 728 and 748 sx/so for a while now. Definitely 7w6 and not 7w8 though...I think (edit, yes, lol).


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't understand why it thinks 8 is a possibility. I didn't answer anything about being all rough and tough and confident. Surprisingly, I did answer a lot of what I presumed to be "type 3" questions with honest answers that mirrored what I'm guessing they thought a 3 would answer. Maybe I have a 3 fix instead of 4. 

I've been toying around with the idea of 1w2 instead of 1w9 lately as well. Overall taking this test was more interesting than I had expected it to be.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

You are most likely a type 5.

Taking wings into account, you seem to be a 5w6.

Type 5 - 13
Type 6 - 10.7
Type 4 - 9.3
Type 3 - 9
Type 8 - 8
Type 1 - 7.3

Wing 5w6 - 18.4
Wing 5w4 - 17.7
Wing 6w5 - 17.2
Wing 4w5 - 15.8
Wing 4w3 - 13.8
Wing 3w4 - 13.7
Wing 6w7 - 11.6
Wing 3w2 - 9.2
Wing 8w9 - 8.9
Wing 8w7 - 8.9
Wing 1w9 - 8.2
Wing 1w2 - 7.5


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

You are most likely a type 5 or 6.

Taking wings into account, you seem to be a 5w6 or 6w5

Type 6 - 9.7
Type 5 - 9.7
Type 7 - 8.4
Type 4 - 7
Type 3 - 6.7

You are most likely a type 5 (the Investigator) with 5w4 wing.

Self-preservation variant


Type 5 sp
Type 4 sp
Type 6 sp
Type 1 sp
Type 8 sp
Type 3 sx
Type 9 sx
Type 7 so
Type 2 sp


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

You are most likely a type *4*.

Taking wings into account, you seem to be a *4w5*

Type 4 - 10.4
Type 9 - 8.7
Type 6 - 7
Type 5 - 5.3
Type 3 - 3

Wing 4w5 - 13.1
Wing 4w3 - 11.9
Wing 5w4 - 10.5
Wing 9w1 - 9.7
Wing 6w5 - 9.7
Wing 9w8 - 9.2
Wing 5w6 - 8.8
Wing 6w7 - 8.2
Wing 3w4 - 8.2
Wing 3w2 - 4.4


----------

